

Foundation 6, Prototype to Production - uptown
http://zurb.com/article/1403/foundation-6-prototype-to-production

======
lachgr
I'm really interested to see how this will work out. I switched to Foundation
from Bootstrap a while ago, but am considering switching back now that
Bootstrap with v4 seems to have catched up with Foundation.

It seems that Zurb also took time to invest in the develop process, so
designers/developers don't have to figure the same things out again for every
project.

------
desireco42
Wow, this is major news and I almost missed it

------
favepseudonym
Sweetness

------
favepseudonym
Sweetness!

